#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Фильмы >  > > >  >  >  Гравитация (Gravity)

## Neroli

Посмотрела вчера. 
В фильме нет ничего буддийского, кроме одной фразы, сделавшей мой вечер:
- Тебе нужно научиться отпускать! 
Причем это в такой ситуации было сказано, что я поняла, что снимали "свои" )) и прониклась... ))

На мой вкус классный фильм, есть к чему придраться, но я получила практически медитативное удовольствие от просмотра. От медитации отвлекали только летящие в лицо 3D-осколки космических станций.

На просмотр не агитирую, для буддистов получать удовольствие грех )), может и не понравится. 
Кому-то, например, не понравилось это: 



> Некоторые хвалят фильм за виды космоса. Дзенские учителя, которые учат наслаждаться красотой непосредственно и без слов, избили бы режиссёра вместе с героем Клуни до полусмерти. За навязчивое «какая красота! ах! ах!» Режиссёр невысокого мнения об умственных способностях своего зрителя, поэтому «какая красота! ах! ах!» зашкаливает в количествах.


а мне так, наоборот, понравилось, я бы на месте дзенских учителей поколотила бы задницу, сидящую в теплом кресле, ибо любоваться красотой, будучи в космосе на волосок от смерти - это вам не попкорном хрустеть. В этом ж смысл то был...

Короче, фильм весь такой на нерве и страааашно красивый ))





зы: а бардак в космосе из-за русских ))

----------

Vladiimir (16.10.2013), Ануруддха (15.10.2013), Дмитрий Рыбаков (15.10.2013), Карма Палджор (14.10.2013), Пема Дролкар (16.10.2013), Поляков (18.02.2014), Сергей И. (14.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (14.10.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

Там в китайском челноке была статуэтка то ли Амитабхи, то ли Лоханя-старца.

----------

Neroli (14.10.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Там в китайском челноке была статуэтка то ли Амитабхи, то ли Лоханя-старца.


По-моему, это был Хотэй. Еще один буддийский момент ))

----------


## Кайто Накамура

ой а я боюсь такие фильмы смотреть и даже науч-поп о космосе страаашна как же это всё таки мы тут приютились на нашей этой маленькой планетке пригрелись а космос вокруг он огрооомный такой неужели не страшно? у меня аж мурашки по коже каждый раз

----------


## Aion

> Знаменитый астрофизик Нил де Грассе Тайсон подверг критике кинокартину "Гравитация" режиссёра Альфонсо Куарона. Своё возмущение он высказал на странице в Twitter. По его словам, в фильме содержится слишком много ляпов и неточностей, как с научной, так с технической точки зрения. Учёный перечислил наиболее очевидные из них.
> "Почему Баллок, эксперт по медицинскому оборудованию, участвует в обслуживании космического телескопа Hubble".
> "Каким образом Hubble (350 миль над Землей), МКС (230 миль над Землей) и китайская орбитальная станция оказались в пределах прямой видимости".
> "Волосы Баллок, в самых убедительных сценах с нулевой гравитацией не "всплывают" над ее головой".
> "Решительно все космические аппараты вращаются вокруг Земли с Запада на Восток, а все обломки в обратном направлении"
> "Спутниковая связь была полностью нарушена на высоте 230 миль над Землей, когда орбиты спутников связи в 100 раз выше".
> "Астронавт Клуни объясняет медику, что происходит с медицинской точки зрения во время кислородного голодания".
> 
> ИЗВЕСТНЫЙ АСТРОФИЗИК РАСКРИТИКОВАЛ ФИЛЬМ "ГРАВИТАЦИЯ"


 :Cool:

----------

Алик (18.02.2014), Влад К (18.02.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> наменитый астрофизик Нил де Грассе Тайсон подверг критике кинокартину "Гравитация" режиссёра Альфонсо Куарона


наплевать... ))

----------

Кеин (20.02.2014)

----------


## Пласков

> ой а я боюсь такие фильмы  смотреть и даже науч-поп о космосе страаашна как же это всё таки мы тут приютились на нашей этой маленькой планетке пригрелись а космос вокруг он огрооомный такой неужели не страшно? у меня аж мурашки по коже каждый раз


Это потрясающая вещь! Очень эмоциональная, атмосферная и глубоко физиологичная. Я сейчас даже не могу вспомнить ни одного фильма, который настолько сильно воздействовал бы на чувства и физиологию одновременно. Черт, у меня кружилась голова еще полчаса после выхода из кинозала. И это красиво до слез, черт его дери! Куарон гений, тут нечего сказать. Я на днях схожу еще в 2D посмотреть, чтобы картинку оценить, а не объем, но тем не менее: обязательно сходите. Это стоит того, потому как "Гравитация" — настоящее волшебство. Волшебство в самом настоящем смысле этого слова.

----------

Neroli (18.02.2014), Ануруддха (25.02.2014), Поляков (18.02.2014)

----------


## Алик

"Гравитацию" не смотрел и не буду (денег жалко), но , что интересно, чем более фильм зрелищный, тем меньше его запоминаешь. А вот "Сталкера" А. Тарковского, который смотрел еще в 80-м году прошлого тысячелетия, помню до сих пор в деталях. И, когда смотрел, то все две серии за ручки кресла держался, хотя так ничего фантастического или страшного за весь фильм и не случилось.

----------


## Поляков

> "Гравитацию" не смотрел и не буду (денег жалко), но , что интересно, чем более фильм зрелищный, тем меньше его запоминаешь. А вот "Сталкера" А. Тарковского, который смотрел еще в 80-м году прошлого тысячелетия, помню до сих пор в деталях. И, когда смотрел, то все две серии за ручки кресла держался, хотя так ничего фантастического или страшного за весь фильм и не случилось.


У режиссера А. Тарковского есть фильм "Солярис", в котором есть очень крутой момент с люстрой в невесомости. Вот фильм "Гравитация" весь снят на таком художественном уровне и с такой же любовью к деталям. Короче, напрасно противопоставляете.

----------


## Алик

> У режиссера А. Тарковского есть фильм "Солярис", в котором есть очень крутой момент с люстрой в невесомости. Вот фильм "Гравитация" весь снят на таком художественном уровне и с такой же любовью к деталям. Короче, напрасно противопоставляете.


Так я ж не против "Гравитации", возможно, это выдающийся фильм, хотя после описанных Anion -ом киноляпов  они точно будут раздражать. Плюс 3-D, после которого глаза устают. Лучше "Солярис" пересмотрю  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

http://www.lostfilm.tv/browse.php?cat=107 рекомендую 
*Defying Gravity*



_Страна: США, Канада.
Год выхода: 2009
Жанр: Драма, фантастика.
Количество сезонов: 1
Статус: закончен
Сайт сериала: http://shows.ctv.ca/DefyingGravity.aspx
Российский сайт сериала: 
Раздел на нашем форуме: http://www.lostfilm.tv/phpbb2.php?pa...wtopic&t=10373_

----------

Markus (18.02.2014)

----------


## Markus

> http://www.lostfilm.tv/browse.php?cat=107 рекомендую


Поддерживаю, смотрел, понравилось.

----------


## Georgiy

Эх, полетать бы, приблизительно так  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (19.02.2014)

----------


## Ануруддха

Наконец посмотрел "Гравитацию", впечатлен. Что-то созерцательное в фильме есть, изменяющее восприятие мира...

----------

Neroli (25.02.2014)

----------

